# انتاج الكهرباء باستخدم دراجة Bicycle Powered Generator



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ان الحصول على طاقة كهربية شئ هام جدا 

ونظرا لارتفاع اجهزة ومولدات الكهرباء اللتى تعمل بالبننزين والديزل 
قد تطرق الكثيرين للحصول على كهرباء نظيفة وليست ملوثة للبيئة 
واكثر من هذا بل قام البعض بتصميم اجهزة يتم تركيب الدراجة عليها لممارسة الرياضة والحصول على كهرباء 
كمن اصطاد عصفورين برمية حجر واحد 

فسنبداء باذن الله تعالى 
بالاسهل والارخص من الامكانات المحلية لنا فى بلادنا 

هذا جهاز تم تصميمه من المعدن وثبت عليه مولد كهربي Dynamo ينتج الكهرباء لشحن البطاريات 
والجهاز له اكس= محور طويل بحيث يتم تثبيت الدراجة بالجهاز ويكزن الاطار الخلفى لها حر الحركة على هذا الاكس 
وفبعد الانتهاء من شحن البطاريات يمكن استخدام الدرجة فىالاستخدام اليومى لها والتنهه وخلافه 

وميزة هذا الجهاز انه صغير يمكن حمله نسعهوله والاحتفاظ به فى مكان صغير 


الصور بالمرفقات للدراجة والجهاز


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

وها هنا مجموعة من الشباب صنعوا محطة لانتاج الطاقة الكهربية 

فقاموا باستخدام 24 حامل حديدى لتلك الدراجات مثبت عليه ديناموا سيارة 

وبعد الاعلان وافتتاح المشروع اتى مايقرب 60000 زائر بدراجاتهم فى ثلاثة ايام لتجربة تلك الاجهزة ومشاهدتها 

وتعجبوا من كفاءة تلك الاجهزة فى انتاج طاقة كهربية نظيفة تكفى لتشغيل وانارة قرية 





الصور بالمرفقات للاجهزة والديناموا والناسوهم يمارسون الرياضة وانتاج الطاقة الكهربية لقريتهم 



من اراد ان ينقل الموضوع باسمه لكل المنتديات فلينقله ولا يسالنى 
وذالك لفائدة خاصة كمشروع مربح ومفيد للقري اللتى لا تصل لها الكهرباء 






=


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

بعض الصور للجهاز 
وخرى لدراجة تستخدم لتشغيل جهاز البلاى ستيشن وشحن المحمول والموبايل 


هذا من المشروعات المربحة جدا ان تم انتاجها بمواصفات جيدة 
ساعة رياضة = 6 ساعات كهرباء 


الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

وهنا تجربة باستخدام موتور = محرك كهربي وبعض الاخشاب لصناعة حامل للعجلة الخلفية وتثبيت الموتور بها 

الموتور 12 فولت DC
فنعد توصيل البطارية ستجده يدير العجلة الخلفية 
ولكن مع البدال وسرعة التبديل سيقوم باخراج كهرباء ويعمل كديناموا ويشحن البطارية 

وان كان من الافضل تركيب دايود Diod حتر لايعمل كموتور ولا يسحب كهرباء من البطارية ويقتصر عمله على الشحن للبطارية فقط 


الصور بالمرفقات

رابط الفديو هنا 

*Pedal bike 12 volt power generator, dirt cheap, ghetto style*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzQiurfsypI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مزيد من الصور عن تصميم هذا الحامل الخشبي

وتركيب الموتور على العجلة 
قراءات مستوى الشحن الكهربي لهذا الموتور وذالك بدون تركيب دايوود 
لان تركيب الدايود سيضاعف الشحن ويجعله اقوى

بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مزيد من الصور والشرح
بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مزيد من الصور للنماذج








=


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

بعض الرسومات والصور لطرق تحضير الكهرباء من الدراجة 


طريقة صنع حامل معدل للدراجة و تركيب الديناموا وشحن البطارية وتركيب جهاز الانفرتر = الجهاز الخاص بتحويل كهرباء البطارية الى كهرباء منزلية لتشغيل الراديو والتلفاز والكمبيوتر والانارة 

ونصيحة يفضل استخدام لمبات ال Led لانها لا تستهلك كهرباء تذكر وتعطى اضائة لفترات طويلة جداقد تصل لعدة ايام 












بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

باقي الصور لطريقة صنعل الحامل الحديدي للدراجة 



=






=

الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

باقي الصور 
الاولى للبطارية وطريقة توصيل الاسلاك بها وبالانفرتر 

الثانية لجهاز الانفرتر وتوصيل اسلاكه 

الثالثة للجهاز الحامل للدراجة الدينامو 
وهو ينطوى ليمكن وضعه وحفظه فى مكان صغير 

ملحوظه 
هنا تم استخدام موتور كهرباء وتم وضع الدايود السابق الحديث عنه 







=

=

بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

هنا تجربة اخرى للحصول على الكهرباء مباشرة من الدراجة لمشاهدة التلفاز او تشغيل الاجهزة الكهربائية المنزلة 


ملحوظة مهمة 

تم تركيب مكف كبير السعه 




كبستر 
حتى يستطيع تنعيم فرق الكهرباء بين حركة الكهرباء اثناء التبديل 

= منع اهتزاز الكهرباء 


=====

ملحوظة اخرى 

لاحظ العجلة الطائرة 








ذالك القرص الخشبي الذى تنم تركيبه للفاظ على سرعه العجلة ولمنع تباطئها عند بدء تشغيل الاجهزة الكهربية

هى هامة جدا 

==================







الصور بمرفقات 

الرابط للمشاهدة 

هنا 

http://video.google.com/videosearch...a=X&oi=video_result_group&ct=title&resnum=10#


Pedal Powered Television 


Pedal Powered Television



================

فديو اخر 
*PPPM: Pedal Powered Smoothie!*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zV9ZSIIGpo&feature=player_embedded#t=72


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*M - With Two Generators*


*PPPM - With Two Generators*





تركيب عدد 2 ديناموا على الدراجة


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPfU6wZU6nA&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

طريقةتركيب الديناموا على الدراجة 

*PPPM Drive Roller and Pin*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhisbzYDxkE&NR=1


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

الجزء الثانى 

*PPPM Drive Roller Part 2*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VfgmhiMXq8&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*PPPM Rubber Bushing*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2RyvZ9Kg-U&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*PPPM - Pedal Generator Powering 12 Volt DC TV*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88t6cvwgm-4&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 سبتمبر 2009)

هنا يتم استخدام ديناموا السيارى لتحويل الحركة الى كهرباء


----------



## الساحر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات


----------



## مصطفى الدهليز (14 نوفمبر 2009)

عندى مشروع لانتاج الكهرباء من الرياح واريد اضافتة


----------



## مصطفى الدهليز (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*عندى مشروع لانتاج الكهرباء من الرياح واريد اضافتة*​


----------



## مصطفى الدهليز (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*عندى مشروع لانتاج الكهرباء من الرياح واريد اضافتة واريد المساعدة فى تنفيذه*​


----------



## مصطفى الدهليز (14 نوفمبر 2009)

اللى يقدر يوفرلى هاردات ديسك قديمة يرد عليا


----------



## مصطفى الدهليز (14 نوفمبر 2009)

هل من مجيب


----------



## مصطفى الدهليز (14 نوفمبر 2009)

سوف ارفع الفيديو الخاص بدوارة الرياح الان


----------



## مصطفى الدهليز (14 نوفمبر 2009)

اه ده يعنى ما اقدرش ارفع اى موضوعات الا بعد ما اشارك 100 مرة دى حاجة محبطة


----------



## مصطفى الدهليز (14 نوفمبر 2009)

اه ده يعنى ما اقدرش ارفع اى موضوعات الا بعد ما اشارك 100 مرة دى حاجة محبطة


----------



## البــ ع ــد الثالث (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ابداع وتميز 
دوما نتمنى لكم التوفيق

....
...
..
.​


----------



## fastbit (21 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم*

*و 100الف شكر*​


----------



## م.هاني بيطار (25 يناير 2010)

رائع


----------



## محمد نجيب حسين (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل الراقي المفيد


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا موضوع رائع


----------



## stafsat65 (24 مارس 2012)

مشكورين على هذاالمنتدى الرائع


----------

